# SR20DET BB Rebuild - Help with Parts



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm in the process of freshening up my BB DET and have lost touch with where to find some basic parts. I'm planning on doing the rebuild in two weeks - so not a lot of leadtime. 

I havent checked the bore but all the hashmarks are there and things look pretty good. 

Parts - where to find, price?:
- Stock turbo pistons
- Rings (which I assume DE's are fine)
- Bearings (again DE's are fine? - I have the block code)
- Metal head gasket
- Head bolts

THANKS!


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny J Reg said:


> I'm in the process of freshening up my BB DET and have lost touch with where to find some basic parts. I'm planning on doing the rebuild in two weeks - so not a lot of leadtime.
> 
> I havent checked the bore but all the hashmarks are there and things look pretty good.
> 
> ...



I recommend you contact Mossy Nissan, in fact they are a site sponsor and Greg and his team go out of their way to help our community. They have thir own forum in the sponsor classifieds and if you post in there Greg should get back to you with prices.


----------



## Sunny J Reg (Apr 30, 2002)

Thanks Wes - I'll give Mossy a ring.

Am I correct in the assumptions I made regarding what type of parts to purchase?


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

Sunny J Reg said:


> Thanks Wes - I'll give Mossy a ring.
> 
> Am I correct in the assumptions I made regarding what type of parts to purchase?


Not sure the pistons need to be replaced, just the bearings and the rings along with the gasket and head bolts. What about timing chain tensioner and inspection while your in there.


----------



## smileyjuggalo (Aug 4, 2004)

jgycustoms.com can help you also.


----------

